# Neuer PC aber Netzwerkkarte wird nicht erkannt



## chris_berlin (15. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammenbauen lassen (bei hardwareversand) mit Betriebssystem + Treiber-Installation, aber nachdem ich den PC heute das erste mal gestartet habe und mein LAN-Kabel angeschlossen hatte, wird keine Netzwerkkarte erkannt bzw angezeigt.

Ich habe ein "Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3" Board mit onboard "LAN 10/100/1000 Fast Ethernet by Killer Network - Qualcomm Atheros Killer Bigfoot E2201". Im Gerätemanager wird überhaupt gar kein Netzwerkadapter angezeigt, auch kein gelbes Ausrufezeichen. Bis auf den Netzwerkadapter läuft alles rund. Im BIOS habe ich bereits nachgeschaut, der LAN Adapter ist aktiviert. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann bzw wie ich die Netzwerkkarte aktiviert bekomme?? Ich habe schon Google und andere Foren rauf und runtergesucht, jedoch noch keine hilfreiche Antwort gefunden 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (16. März 2015)

Wie wär´s einmal selbst die Lan bzw Board treiber zu installieren. Wer weiß ob die überhaupt alle Treiber installiert haben. 
Ansonsten, ist das aktuelle Bios drauf???


----------



## chris_berlin (16. März 2015)

Sicherlich ne blöde Frage aber WIE installiere ich die Treiber? Bin noch relativ blutiger Anfänger was diese Sachen angeht  
Hatte mir schon verschiedene Treiber runtergeladen aber die INF Dateien lassen sich nicht installieren.
Der Netzwerkadapter wird ja nichtmal irgendwo angezeigt...
Das aktuellste BIOS ist drauf.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2015)

Normalerweise sollte da auch eine Ausführbare Datei dabei sein.


----------



## chris_berlin (16. März 2015)

Eine ausführbare Datei habe ich, aber die funktioniert nicht: "Qualcomm Atheros Killer Network Manager Suite" -> Fehler: You must have proper Qualcomm Athros hardware installed in order to install Qualcomm Atheros Killer Network Manager Suite

Treiber von der Gigabyte Website "Killer_E220x_Wireless-N_INF_Win7_Win8_Win8.1", Inhalt: Systemdatei (sys) + Setup-Informationen (inf) + Sicherheitskatalog
Bei Rechtsklick auf inf-Datei "installieren" -> Installationsfehler: Diese Insallationsmethode wird von der ausgewählten INF-Datei nicht unterstützt.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter  vielleicht hat jemand damit bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt??


----------



## D0pefish (16. März 2015)

Das ist ja verflixt. Ich würde auch schauen, ob das Bios aktuell ist, testweise alles ungebrauchte abklemmen, ausbauen...im Bios deaktivieren... es zurücksetzen falls was falsch eingestellt ist oder Konflikte auslöst und letztendlich Windows selber neu aufsetzen. Falls das immer noch nicht hilft hardwareversand kontaktieren oder eben gleich, falls die wegen Gewährleistung pingelig sind.
Normalerweise sollte der Controller als treiberloses Gerät im Gerätemanager stehen und wenn vorkonfiguriert eh sofort einsatzbereit sein. Haben die bei HWV keine Augen im Kopf? 
Da hast du ja als Anfänger richtig viel gelernt in den letzten Stunden. Hat ja so auch seine gute Seite. Wird schon...


----------



## chris_berlin (16. März 2015)

Puh ok  vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Wie schaue ich denn ob das Bios aktuell ist? Und wenn nicht wie aktualisiere ich es?

Und wenn das nicht hilft wie setze ich das Bios quasi auf Werkseinstellung zurück um danach auch Win7 neu zu installieren?

Werde gleich aber auch mal  bei HWV anrufen. Mega nervig sowas...


----------



## Nils16866 (16. März 2015)

Ist denn im BIOS die NWK aktiviert,Bios Update machen


----------



## chris_berlin (16. März 2015)

Ja Netzwerkkarte ist im BIOS aktiviert.

Wie mache ich ein Update? Bzw checke ob die aktuellste Version drauf ist?


----------



## myIceTea (25. März 2015)

Bitte Ubuntu (oder anderes Linux) vom USB Stick booten und schauen ob dort die Netzwerkkarte aktiviert ist.
Netzwerkkabel rein und Firefox starten.



Anleitung gibts hier:
Ubuntu auf USB-Stick installieren – so geht’s - CHIP

an der Windows insatllation wird dabei nichts verändert!


Die Bios-Update  Möglichkeiten findest du auf der Webseite des Hainboardherstellers.

Entwerder über 
_ein Windows-Programm 
oder USB-Stick 
(früher noch Floppy )_
von dem geupdatet werden kann


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2015)

Geh mal im Gerätemanager oben auf "Anzeige" und dort auch mal "ausgeblendete Geräte einblenden" - wenn du dann immer noch keinen Netzwerkadapter hast und auch nix mit gelbem Frage/Ausrufezeichen, dann kann an sich nur der Chip kaputt sein ^^ 

Schau aber auch mal bei Systemsteuerung, Programme deinstallieren nach, ob dort vlt. ein Netzwerktreiber schon drauf ist, der aber nicht korrekt ist. Deinstallier da mal alles mit Netzwerk, und dann machst du nur den neuen Netzwerk-Treiber von der Gigabyteseite drauf. Noch besser: ZUERST mal auch die neuen Chipset, Management Engine, Audio und USB Treiber von der Website runterladen und installieren - vlt braucht der neueste LAN-Treiber auch die neuesten Chipset-Treiber oder so


Ach ja: schau auch mal bei den installieren Programmen nach, ob da vlt ein Netzwerk-Tool ist - vielleicht musst du das nur starten, weil es den LAN-Port vor der ersten Nutzung einmalig konfigurieren will...


----------



## cycomaniac (27. März 2015)

Erstmal Hallo in die Comunity,

musste mich unbedingt hier anmelden. Hab nämlich fast das selbe Problem wie der Threadersteller und komm alleine irgendwie nicht mehr weiter.

Diese Woche neues Mainboard Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 3 für meinen Desktop - PC gekauft, da mein altes Asrock Fatality irgendwie nach 1 Jahr den Geist aufgegeben hatte. 
Hab nach dem Mainboard - Tausch jetzt alles wieder soweit in Gang gebracht. Das einzigste Problem ist:

Der Netzwerkadaper wird im Gerätemanager bei andere Geräte nur als Netzwerkadapter (ohne direkte Bezeichnung) mit einem gelben Zeichen gelistet. Laut Problembehandlung fehlt hier der Treiber.
Alles klar. Mainboard CD eingelegt, erstmal alle Treiber installiert die für den Anfang notwendig sind. Die aktuellen wollt ich mir dann aus dem Netz ziehen.
Alles lief Problemlos bis auf den Netzwerktreiber. Hier kam direkt ein Fehler ähnlich dem des Threaderstellers. Irgendwie hat es die Bigfoot Killer Network Manager Suite was auch immer wo der Treiber hinterlegt ist, 
es nicht geschafft den Treiber zu installieren.

Auch von meinem Laptop auf USB heruntergeladene Treiber funktionieren nicht. Es sind aber immer unterschiedliche Fehlermeldungen oder es funktioniert einfach nicht. Bin mir relativ sicher, den oder die richtigen gefunden zu haben.
Die Lämpchen aussen an dem Adaper funktioniert auch. Kann es hier auch sein, dass die Karte bzw. der Adaper hinüber ist?

Jetzt hätt ich gerne gewußt wie die Sache bei meinem Vorredner bzw. Threadersteller ausgegangen ist. 
Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand einen Tip geben wie ich hier weiterkomme.

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus.....


----------



## cycomaniac (27. März 2015)

Also ich antwore mir mal selber. Möchte auch Generationen nach mir eine Rettende Insel sein.... 

Die Lösung war ganz einfach: Festplatte formatiert, Win7 neu draufgespielt und schwupps war alles wieder so wie es sein sollte. Er hat den Killer e2200 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller in meinem Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 3 Mainboard gefunden und mit der Installations-CD des Mainboards war alles wieder am richtigen Platz.....

Vielen Dank und Gute Nacht....


----------

